# General > Reunions >  Thurso High School Reunion 1984

## Michelle Campbell

*Thurso High School 1st Year 1984 Reunion 
*Royal British Legion, Thurso 25 August 2012 at 7.30 pm
This year most of us will celebrate our 40th birthday and we are organising a reunion for those who started 1st year in Thurso High School in August 1984 (and those who joined our school year at some later point). We have a THS Facebook page setup and you can access this using the following link: 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/194830347209935/. If you do not have a Face-book account, then you can contact one of the organisers by email on: 1984thsreunion@gmail.com

Tickets will be priced at £15 per head and if you wish to take your partner then this is optional to you. 

The ticket price will include:
· First drink
· Buffet 
· 80s disco
· Administration costs  printing, postage, tickets etc. 
· Balance of ticket sales less expenses will be donated to local 
charities.

You will be able to pay by Cheque or Bank Transfer.

Please check this site regularly, as we will ensure that we keep you up-to-date with any relevant information. The organisers are as follows:

Elaine Cameron (nee Laird)
Michelle Campbell (nee McCauley)
Tracey Kay
Sonja Sinclair
Lynn Williams (nee Duncan).

Please come along and make this a successful evening. It would be good to see old classmates again!

----------

